# Super Resin Polish alternative



## Ryan Hughes (Jun 15, 2009)

Im about to run out of srp and want to try something new, similar price range if possible, what would you recomend?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Radiant Wax Polish (only snag it comes in 5L cans)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=216283

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=222547


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Isn`t radiant wax polish the same as SRP only a trade version?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

DagenhamGeoff said:


> Isn`t radiant wax polish the same as SRP only a trade version?


Not anymore  read the links i posted above they have changed it very recently (there is still lots of old stock about tho)


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

dave kg says its SRP with a bit more fillers.. 
but its basically the same im told..


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Valet Pro Achilles Prep is a nice cleaner/sealer with fillers and sealant.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Something from the AS range?...


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Dodo nfs?


----------



## Ryan Hughes (Jun 15, 2009)

I think im going to try the auto finesse tripple AIO


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

what about mer polish, might be worth a shout.

thats a proper old skool product, same as srp.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> dave kg says its SRP with a bit more fillers..
> but its basically the same im told..


Much better than the original Radiant wax...easer on easier off less dust ..way better finish....so nothing like the old one...only thing that's the same is the smell


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Would not go for mer as it is now a jml product witch is a shopping chanal product all they do is try get the product made cheap. Stick with autoglym. If it's a dark car go for autoglym UDS


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hasan1 said:


> Would not go for mer as it is now a jml product witch is a shopping chanal product all they do is try get the product made cheap. Stick with autoglym. If it's a dark car go for autoglym UDS


Best check your facts about MER  UDS is an all in one.
MER polish is very worthy I prefer it to SRP :thumb:


----------



## Ryan Hughes (Jun 15, 2009)

ive got Mer shampoo and some mer bumper and vinyl gel and its the best trim dressing ive used, turns grey plastic to a satin black and last atleast a month


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Avanti said:


> Best check your facts about MER  UDS is an all in one.
> MER polish is very worthy I prefer it to SRP :thumb:


I work for jml that's how I know sorry mate


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hasan1 said:


> Would not go for mer as it is now a jml product witch is a shopping chanal product all they do is try get the product made cheap. Stick with autoglym. If it's a dark car go for autoglym UDS


Serious, do jml make this product then, and its cheap made, used this for years, no issues, a little goes a long way.

i've done done alot cars back the day with mer and with great effect.

I rather shocked about that.

So asda sell the green jml kit, scratch remover is that made by the same company ? same factory ? would love to know this.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Try Cherry Glaze from Autobrite, quality product, very effective 

Smells delicious too!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hasan1 said:


> I work for jml that's how I know sorry mate


Does a nurse know everything about brain surgery just because they are in the medical trade?
MER is a member here, but many of the regulars know that MER is part of Farecla, price banding is far from budget and performance is far from inferior, I have plenty of products to compare it against and have put up plenty of posts which suggest it is far away from the way you describe it without real testimony 

The contact us suggests different from what yopu claim


----------



## Mer Car Care (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi folks
Just to put the record straight. Mer is owned by Farécla Products.
Thanks for your continued support and feedback. Check out our manufacturer section, some top reviews on our latest products. 

With this weather, might need someone to do a review of Mer Rainaway!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Hasan1 said:


> Would not go for mer as it is now a jml product witch is a shopping chanal product all they do is try get the product made cheap. Stick with autoglym. If it's a dark car go for autoglym UDS


So what your saying is you work for a company that you care little about or the products it portrays, but as has been stated Mer is owned by Farecla who's products I have used for years and doubt very few of them....



Ryan Hughes said:


> ive got Mer shampoo and some mer bumper and vinyl gel and its the best trim dressing ive used, turns grey plastic to a satin black and last atleast a month


I also have the trim dressing and must say its excellent, could do with being available as an atomiser though for arches etc....


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

BH have just brought one out. Might be worth a look. I will always have some srp handy


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Try the tripple on here, seen good reviews on here lately, very impressive pics.

I have not tryed there range so can't comment.

The reviews on here will blow you out good, looks like a ultimate product to have.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I bought 5 ltr tin at Tatton Park american car show off auto glym last sunday £25


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> dave kg says its SRP with a bit more fillers..
> but its basically the same im told..


More fillers, also different abrasive style and upgraded sealant protection  ... It's got quite a few improvements, hopefully they will find their way back down into the retail SRP over time 



nick.s said:


> Try Cherry Glaze from Autobrite, quality product, very effective
> 
> Smells delicious too!


Yup, it is very good by both hand or machine... did a review on it a while back and was pretty impressed with it  http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=167593


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

:wave:Try Chemical Guys All in One , very nice stuff!!! :thumb:


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

If you want something to prep paint and aren't too worried about fillers, then serious performance paint cleanser is the best product I have ever used for this. Very underrated.


----------

